# Can you spell "Beat up"?



## Fuscus (Mar 11, 2012)

Snake v Emu? My earlobe!

Snake v Emu in Bourke flood battle | News.com.au


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 11, 2012)

Tacky journalism.."just like this one"' 
lol.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 11, 2012)

I always beleived emus were 'fraid of nuttin'


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 11, 2012)

That video was extremely lame, for the fact it was titled ''Snake vs Emu"


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 11, 2012)

B e a t u p


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 11, 2012)

that was piss weak


----------



## Chanzey (Mar 11, 2012)

Wild~Touch said:


> I always beleived emus were 'fraid of nuttin'



No apparently they are afraid of crappy news journalists.

With the rest of the video showing floods and green growth, makes you wonder how old the emu video is...


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 14, 2012)

was a non productive link but its nothing new as i know ipswich had plenty of browns in unusual places in buildings after the floods last year and also the ones found at rockhampton airport tarmac


----------



## -Peter (Mar 14, 2012)

I dont get the connection. They edit in some footage of a snake on a road and that of an emu in a paddock.


----------

